# Best Plow For Back Dragging?



## TwoPuttTommy (Feb 14, 2004)

It looks like I'll be replacing my current plow - maybe still this winter, but probably not until next fall. Maybe this spring, if the price is right.

Which plow, in your opinion, does the best job back-dragging from garage doors & loading docks, and why?

Input very much appreciated!


----------



## mole (Oct 18, 2003)

Not to be a wise guy but I would invest in a back plow also. It took me three years before I did this, I wish I had done this from the start. saves so much time and frustration. Look to see if you could get a deal on both or check you local paper to see if any one is getting rid of one. I just saw one in my local paper for 1400 and the guy will install it for you.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

There is only one way to do garage doors, loading docks etc. That is with a rear mount pull plow and a front plow. You will be able to do twice as much work per hour and soon pay for the back plow.


----------



## 2004F550 (Nov 13, 2003)

Well if you don't want to splurg for a back plow.....I would have to suggest a RD or HD Fisher plow. The width would depend on your vechile. These plows are heavy and will back drag quite well for you, not as well as a back blade however


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

I have a 8 foot fisher and have to back plow two loading docks.With light amounts of snow it does a good job but once it gets heavy, its a pita .You will have to go over it several times to get it decent.From what i hear the new fisher xblade has a much better attack angle and it backblades real good.If you dont want in invest in a rear plow go with a heavier blade or the xblade. jmo


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

my curtis does very well backdragging.


----------



## TwoPuttTommy (Feb 14, 2004)

How long have you had your Curtis? I realize stuff breaks; I expect that hard use requires repairs and preventive maintenance means replacement parts, but: what has your experience been? Parts in stock, etc?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

I have had my curtis for 2 years (plowed 2 seasons). The dealer is about 6 miles from my house and seems to be very responsive when you ask them questions. The only thing i had go wrong with it was a broken trip spring which i was able to get right away. The dealer seems to have stuff in stock all the time a friend of mine who plows alot more than me has had a few things go wrong (forget what they were but ill ask him) and he said the dealer fixed them the same day. As far as the plow goes its been great and is by far the best plow ive used. Iam sure theres plenty of plows that are 10x better than mine but i like it alot and would not trand it for anything.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

ussualy the heavier the blade the better it back drags. Snoways with downpressure supposedly work well for it.

I try not to back drag when possible but sometimes it cant be helped. rear blades can be of benifit if you are needing to back drag quite a bit. If i was doing lots of resi I would go with a back blade in a second but that just me


----------



## James_Jimmy (Sep 19, 2003)

If you have an exceptional amount of backdragging, a Hiniker C-Plow might be worth a look. I don't know of anyone on here that has one, but I'd say for backdragging with a front plow, it looks hard to beat.


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

I have a sno-way 7.5' MT series with the down pressure. It backdrags great. If you have a fisher I would get a backdragging blade made for it. Any local welding shop can do it. The one where I live does it all the time and only charge like 275 for it.


----------



## Chris Elliott (Feb 17, 2004)

Best I've seen is a Schmidt MF-3 with down pressure. Even without applying pressure it does well, probably because it weighs as much as a small house. <bg>

Chris Elliott 
78 Unimog 406 w/ 10' Fisher


----------



## PROPJCKEY (Nov 19, 2003)

I can't speak for the rest of the guys, but, when I back-drag docks, drives, etc...I drag just like I plow forward. Pull up with a straight blade and as you start to back-up, angle the blade so the snow rolls off one side. This eleviates having to go back and grab what rolled off the "clean" side.
-Doc-


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

western has a optional back drag blade


----------



## Toby (Aug 29, 2003)

Snowman or Daniels

http://www.snowmanplows.com/center-receiver.php
http://www.danielsplows.com/


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

*TwoputtTommy*

I have a Meyer C8 poly and my friend has a Fisher X Blade, they stand up very straight and are excelent at back dragging.

Gene


----------



## TwoPuttTommy (Feb 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by James_Jimmy _
> *If you have an exceptional amount of backdragging, a Hiniker C-Plow might be worth a look. I don't know of anyone on here that has one, but I'd say for backdragging with a front plow, it looks hard to beat. *


Actually, I have a Hiniker "C" plow on my truck now, and it's the plow I'm looking to replace.

When the "C" plow works, it works great. But, I've had a lot of problems with it, and Hiniker - to this point - does not seem willing to stand behind it..... See my post about "Lemons".


----------



## snowbiter (Feb 10, 2004)

Take a good look at a western pro plus if your truck can handle
the weight.It has an optional back drag blade and the wings
that mount with one pin--nice option.Its built to withstand
commercial plowing. It also sits out about 9inchs further from
the front than a regular plow.


----------



## AGLawnCare (Dec 9, 2003)

sno-way is the best


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AGLawnCare _
> *sno-way is the best *


Opinions vary. I'd like to have a back drag plow but I don't have enough back dragging to do to justify buying one. My Boss does just fine.


----------



## YenkoCamaro (Jan 28, 2004)

i would go for a rear plow its so quick and easy but if you don't want to spend the extra money you should buya front plow tih down pressure. ive seen tem before on the net but i don't know where i'm still looking for the site if i find it i'll tell you


*jsut plowin some snow*



---------------------------------
2003 Ford F350 diesel w/10' fisher straight
2000 Chevy 2500HD 8' Boss V
1993 mazda 6.5' front western straight blade 6.5 rear drfitbuster
1999 LS 180 skid steer w/ 10' box

for some summer fun
1985 Ford mustang GT Drag Car 351W
1989 Ford mustang GT 302
1969 Chevelle SS 396
1998 Honda 900R w/ Juice (NEED FOR SPEED BABY!)


----------



## gr84 (Jan 16, 2004)

a snoway has the down pressure system 
http://www.snowway.com


----------



## YenkoCamaro (Jan 28, 2004)

thank you very much


----------

